# Idle Issues



## Caribbean Dude (Dec 24, 2006)

My Altima (2003) has a problem, At start up the neddle goes to at least 1000-1200 rpms but once in any other gear except drive it drops down below 1000 to about 600-700rpms and the idle is smooth, but if I am driving and happen to stop at a light or something it goes below this almost to 0 and the car starts to act as though it going to shut off or has a bad misfire. I am wondering if its a bad fuel injector, fuel pump or filter, beacause its at only these times the idle is bad, (a bit high at start up and to low not moving but in gear (drive) )


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

4 cyl. or V6? It could be a lot of things...bad IAC-AAC/V, failing ignition coil, idle air volume learn may need to be reset, contamination of the MAS hotwire, to add a few to your list. You may want to stop by an auto parts store and have it checked for stored trouble codes. Prior to that, I would contact Nissan and see if there are any "open" recalls for your vehicle; you will need your VIN #. There were several recalls for your year for stalling, including one for crank sensor replacement and another for ECM reprogramming.


----------



## Caribbean Dude (Dec 24, 2006)

Ok it's a 4cyl. and ive just done the idle air learning/pedal release/throttle closed learning procedure and cleared the ECM of codes before reading your reply so I'll know by the morning if it was totally succesful or not. I am hoping its just that and not a major problem like per say ignition coil. p.s what is the AAC/V stand for ?


----------

